# Small White Particles Floating in Tank



## evanjames (Nov 22, 2012)

I have had a tank running for a while, with fish in it since two days ago. I have 3 demasoni and 2 of an unknown species, both about 1" in length. For my filter I have an Aqueon 55/75 power filter. I have CaribSea African Cichlid sand, and some landscaping rocks.

If you look closely at my tank, it almost looks like it's snowing. There are hundreds of small particles, white in the light, that are floating around in my tank. Does anyone know what these could be? How could I get rid of them? Thanks in advance.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Do you use cichlids salts? Sometimes if you add too much or don't dissolve completely the salts can float around.

Or if it's more like a white cloudiness in the water you could have a bacteria bloom. What are your test results for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate? How did you cycle the tank?


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

was this present before adding fish? if it has only started since u put fish in then its pribably the fish digging in substrate and stiring up things that would have otherwise just sat on bottom. put some filter floss it filter for a day or two and it should clear up. assuming your parameters are good


----------



## twankyfive2 (Sep 19, 2012)

Also could be microbubbles. Sometimes they're so small and so numerous it looks like a lcoud of dust. And when they move in the current they don't quite move like typical bubbles so it's harder to tell.

My guess would be a bacteria bloom as well given that you just recently added fish.


----------



## evanjames (Nov 22, 2012)

I haven't tested my parameters, but I know that the pH and hardness is fine because they were raised on the tap water, which is what I put in. They didn't show up until I put the fish in. I don't use cichlid salts, and I don't think it's a bacteria bloom because they are definite particles. I have sand, so it might be that the cichlids stirred it up. If they are microbubbles, will they go away by themselves? 
Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The sand would settle out pretty quickly.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

its food particles, waste particle, etc... anything in sand that can be stirred up is what u have floating around. its common. like i said in last post it was not there until fish went in then it is them stirring things up by digging and such


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

But food or waste particles should be removed by the filter within an hour or so. Try vacuuming your substrate so there is nothing for the fish to stir up and disturb.

What is the GPH of your filter? (Gallons per hour)


----------



## evanjames (Nov 22, 2012)

Ok thanks for the advice. It is 400 gph


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

That Aqueon hang-on-back filter has just the one filter pull-out insert right? I would add a filter pad to it. I had an Aqueon on one of my tanks and by adding that filter pad, it'll filter out more of the tiny particles and when you have to replace the big insert, you can keep that seeded pad in there for cycling the new insert.

and by the way - did you mention what size your tank is?


----------



## evanjames (Nov 22, 2012)

Yep, it has two inserts but they are the same. I'll try that as soon as possible. I have a 55 gallon


----------

